

Infographic - What should a startup founder be able to do? - shandsaker
http://www.attendly.com/what-a-startup-founder-should-be-able-to-do-an-infographic/

======
code177
I can't tell if this is satire or not.

------
becomevocal
This is hilarious.

------
neilwillgettoit
There's an EC3?

~~~
shandsaker
Massive typo fail.

Fixed :-)

